
Former engineer says Uber is a nightmare of sexism - mendelk
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/19/14664474/uber-sexism-allegations
======
mendelk
Related to this post[0], but The Verge has comments from Uber CEO:

> I have just read Susan Fowler's blog. What she describes is abhorrent and
> against everything Uber stands for and believes in. It's the first time this
> has come to my attention so I have instructed Liane Hornsey our new Chief
> Human Resources Officer to conduct an urgent investigation into these
> allegations. We seek to make Uber a just workplace and there can be
> absolutely no place for this kind of behavior at Uber -- and anyone who
> behaves this way or thinks this is OK will be fired.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13682022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13682022)

~~~
huac
The point of her post is that Uber's HR is _complicit_ in this nightmare of a
situation - actively working against her and other women. So to ask Uber HR to
respond is a pathetic and cowardly attempt to shove the issue under the table.

Furthermore, saying "It's the first time this has come to my attention" is not
a great response to a post which alleges that HR responds to sexual harassment
claims by saying "this is the first time we've had a complaint against this
guy".

~~~
aisofteng
>new Chief Human Resources Officer

Does this mean that the person running HR when these alleged incidents took
place has been replaced? That would probably invalidate your criticism.

~~~
huac
She joined Uber in November, while the author was still there. So no in that
regard, but also, this is very clearly a systemic problem within Uber (and
other companies) - an internal investigation will do nothing.

------
keithchambers
Sounds terrible and nobody should but subjected to this sort of work
environment.

Not sure how the story ends because I stopped reading just after ... "which I
wrote about in my bestselling (!!!) book Production-Ready Microservices."

------
I_am_neo
Gee, it sounds like every job I've ever worked... I no longer work jobs

Draw the line and stick to it

~~~
amagumori
Oh, you just choose not to work a job! Never thought of that!

